# Mounting squirrel



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

I know some people use salt, some use borax. Does the borax leave the skin soft in order to stretch it to mount or does it dry it out like salt does? I salted squirrel once to use for fly tying material and used borax solution on rabbit when I attempted making rabbit feet. Also, do I let the borax stay on the skin for so long then wash it off or what?

Thanks


----------



## Woods Before Water (Dec 9, 2011)

The borax leaves the skin fairly soft. But it is a much better preservative for mounting than salt. Salt dries the skin out and also makes it shrink a lot more than borax.


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks. I'll give it a shot next time I get some tree rats.


----------



## Woods Before Water (Dec 9, 2011)

No problem I use borax on all my Birds, Squirrels, and rabbit Pretty much all my small game. I haven't had any one complain yet. Good Luck.


----------

